# Rene Campbell IFBB PRO!!!!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

She just got her pro card after winning her class AND the overall in Poland.

I'm absolutely made up for her 

Gonna be a fab atmosphere at the gym this week!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pictures ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where did she compete ?

sorry Poland....

My friend just competed there and never placed, gutted for her.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> Pictures ?


x2


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

She looks great .


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well done to Rene ...just spoke to her coach Harold Marillier (big h)and Rene is over the moon as is H.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow fab news !


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks awesome... :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow that is a mental physique!!!!! Brilliant news!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

She looks pretty awesome a lot of hard work, blood sweat and tears gone into that physique


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

looks nice, very well built


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

fitrut said:


> looks nice, *very well built*


No sh1t!! She has a lot of mass, no wonder she did so well.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t!! She has a lot of mass, no wonder she did so well.


its not all about the mass and she did well not because she has a lot of mass


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

fitrut said:


> its not all about the mass and she did well not because she has a lot of mass


Of course  her conditioning and proportions are great too but the first thing that struck me was her size.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


>


very nice... but imagine coming home late from the pub mg: she would kick your a*se


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Omg... Rene looks absolutely amazing... What dedication she must have to be in such fantastic shape .

Makes me feel like I'm only toying with training .

Well done and congratulations .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mass, proportion and leaness great all round!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Of course  her conditioning and proportions are great too but the first thing that struck me was her size.


yep, compare to other ladies in her class, her muscle look very alive and healthy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk she looks good!!!!!!!!!! Ive seen her compete in 2012 and her gains are mental. Strangly looks alot more feminine than last time looking at the pics. Very well done.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk she looks good!!!!!!!!!! Ive seen her compete in 2012 and her gains are mental. Strangly looks alot more feminine than last time looking at the pics. Very well done.


x2

I really am curious how someone improves like this!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> x2
> 
> I really am curious how someone improves like this!!!


I wish i knew!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> x2
> 
> I really am curious how someone improves like this!!!





Suprakill4 said:


> I wish i knew!!!


The help and support of Big H...?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Who is this famous big H???


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Who is this famous big H???


Google Harold Marillier. He's a legend (and the owner of my gym)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great news @RXQueenie, Rene looks unbelievable!! Seems like a really nice women too, very well deserved!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jay_1986 said:


> Great news @RXQueenie, Rene looks unbelievable!! Seems like a really nice women too, very well deserved!


Harold is totally over the moon, just been to see him - and yes she's lovely  totally deserves this.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Harold is totally over the moon, just been to see him - and yes she's lovely  totally deserves this.


Nice one, i'm not training today but I will be tomorrow so hopefully be able to bump into Rene soon and say well done, I understand that she got screwed out of the europeans when she seemed to have the best all round package there so it's really good she won. Really well deserved!


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw Rene tonight she was grinning like a Cheshire Cat, and rightly so, we'll done Rene 

Said she's taking next year off to bulk up - omg - she'll be huge!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have popped back in for another look, she is quality very good to look at I could admire her pics all day.

It's something about women who have built themselves this way, it must be so much harder to do for woman than it is for men

Des she have a website queenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Craigyboy said:


> I have popped back in for another look, she is quality very good to look at I could admire her pics all day.
> 
> It's something about women who have built themselves this way, it must be so much harder to do for woman than it is for men
> 
> Des she have a website queenie?


Haha we were speaking about this today  She has an athlete page on Facebook. Not sure about a website - but if she hasn't, it'll certainly be on the cards now.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Facebook here I come!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Look what I found!

I shall be in here if anybody needs me http://www.renecampbell.net/


----------

